#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Cupcakes, Taarten & Cake pops.

## masreya

Opzoek naar Goedkoop & Lekker ?

Dan ben je bij Little Cupcake op het juiste adres. Wij bieden overheerlijk & betaalbare Cupcakes, Taarten & Cake pops. Voor elk gelegenheid kun je bij ons terecht (bruiloft, verloving, henna feesten, babyfeestjes, verjaardagen etc.)

Ook gedacht aan een Uniek bedankje ? Wij maken Cake pops en mini cupcakes zo gepast dat ze als bedankje meegegeven kunnen worden.

pm mij of mail naar [email protected] voor meer info en offertes!

Little Cupcake - Home

----------

